# How much are you getting from in app tips



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

For those that are in the 3 select cities that have tips in app how much are you getting in tips. Also has anyone seen an uptick in cash or combined tips from the news being out about tips? I had a group of 4 who talked about how great that it was that they were adding the tip button and then none of the 4 had the decency to pull out a few bucks. The ride cost them $10 so $2.50 a piece.. cheap people


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So far 4 bucks in 15 rides.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So far 4 bucks in 15 rides.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Dreamcrusher (May 24, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> So far 4 bucks in 15 rides.


I've done 25 rides and got 1 $4 tip. I get a good amount of app tippers on Lyft but so far Uber isn't good. They need to do away with having to rate first. only about 40% of my rides even rate so that cuts the chances of a tip even more.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Dreamcrusher said:


> I've done 25 rides and got 1 $4 tip. I get a good amount of app tippers on Lyft but so far Uber isn't good. They need to do away with having to rate first. only about 40% of my rides even rate so that cuts the chances of a tip even more.


It's not right


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Average about 20 dollars a day. Pays for my gas so I am thankful. I drive lyft a lot more than uber now. Tips are higher.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Average about 20 dollars a day. Pays for my gas so I am thankful. I drive lyft a lot more than uber now. Tips are higher.


How could you get 20 dollars a day? That's a lot.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How could you get 20 dollars a day? That's a lot.


Of course he wont reply now bcz pulling $20 on average is simply not true. Did about 50 trips and only two in app tips so far. The other commenter pointing out something about being rated first might be the reason why. A large sample of people just don't rate drivers if the rides are uneventful, therefore, they won't see the tip prompt right at the end.


----------



## encinoman777 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bottom line is that Uber riders liked the no tip policy and is why they chose Uber over Lyft. So low percentage of tips are likely and is what seems to be ringing true. My guess is that it will balance out over time. I also think if the driver adds to the rider experience with accessible phone chargers, clean car, etc... the more tips.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

encinoman777 said:


> I also think if the driver adds to the rider experience with accessible phone chargers, clean car, etc... the more tips.


agree with a clean car. But providing chargers and most def water is going over the top amounting to desperation, a newbie thing. After a couple of hundred trips a newbie puts under his belt, water is definitely out if not the charging cables.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What this shows me is that riders aren't grateful for their rides. They take them for granted.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I find that tips are down in my area where there is no in-app tipping.

People keep telling me they will tip in the app now. When I told someone that wasn't in our market yet he insisted he read it was everywhere already. I said end of July. He said he would tip in the app.

I wonder if when in-app tipping rolls out in August in my city if any of my pax that said they'd do an in-app tip will go back in their trip history and tip me for July trips!


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

There are probably still a lot of people out there who haven't updated their app yet. Still the early feedback has been pretty discouraging. Hasnt started here in DC yet but Im not even really that excited anymore



DRider85 said:


> What this shows me is that riders aren't grateful for their rides. They take them for granted.


Uber customers are so cheap ungrateful they piss me off. They seem to think that an extra friendly high pitched "thank you" is better than a tip


----------



## djnsmith7 (Aug 10, 2014)

My total electronic tips thus far amount to $6.50, spread out over 3 days.

Day 1: $5.00 (1 tip)
Day 2: $1.50 (1 tip)
Day 3: $0.00

Yep; tips are going to have such a significant impact on our income, we won't know what to do with all the extra money.


----------



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Of course he wont reply now bcz pulling $20 on average is simply not true. Did about 50 trips and only two in app tips so far. The other commenter pointing out something about being rated first might be the reason why. A large sample of people just don't rate drivers if the rides are uneventful, therefore, they won't see the tip prompt right at the end.


In my case, less than 50% riders give ratings! Also as I see, 20% actual passengers are not Uber account holders...may be friends or relatives...so these rides don't get any ratings at all !


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

LivWel said:


> In my case, less than 50% riders give ratings! Also as I see, 20% actual passengers are not Uber account holders...may be friends or relatives...so these rides don't get any ratings at all !


Yep sounds right and discouraging though. A friend was showing me his total # of rated trips today. His total overall rides were around 5400 while the rated were around 3300. So its fair to say 40%-50% would never get to the tip prompt since they don't bother to rate drivers.


----------



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> Yep sounds right and discouraging though. A friend was showing me his total # of rated trips today. His total overall rides were around 5400 while the rated were around 3300. So its fair to say 40%-50% would never get to the tip prompt since they don't bother to rate drivers.


This is a Canadian Uber riders scenario...! No rating or tipping ....


----------



## Lorip73 (May 14, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> There are probably still a lot of people out there who haven't updated their app yet. Still the early feedback has been pretty discouraging. Hasnt started here in DC yet but Im not even really that excited anymore
> Or, better yet, they think rating us 5 stars helps us in some way. Sure, it's great, but it doesn't pay the bills.
> 
> Uber customers are so cheap ungrateful they piss me off. They seem to think that an extra friendly high pitched "thank you" is better than a tip


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

encinoman777 said:


> Bottom line is that Uber riders liked the no tip policy and is why they chose Uber over Lyft. So low percentage of tips are likely and is what seems to be ringing true. My guess is that it will balance out over time. I also think if the driver adds to the rider experience with accessible phone chargers, clean car, etc... the more tips.


Agreed. This is a time when you might want chargers and a 100% clean car .... and maybe a bottle of water. If you're not receiving tips after that , then you know the deal.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I have been pleasantly surprised that people tip in app...often a couple hours later. I always get their rates adjusted to 5 stars on the first try. So far, my largest tip in app was $4. Biggest non app tips, $50, $40, $40, bunches of $20s....on down the line to $1s.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Biggest tip was $26 and smallest tip was 4 quarters. They are all appreciated.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They just rolled it out today here for Uber and I decided to take the day off but with Lyft I probably make about 5-10% extra from it. It really helps with long trips as many will tip you $20+. Essentially you can probably count on overall tips now to pay for your gas at least.


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

Four airport trips (to and fro) in Denver.

3 out of 4 tipped

$2, $2 and $6.

Note: 15 percent of these fares is approximately $5.


----------



## Ontariocauber (Jul 18, 2017)

I average about 3-5 dollars a day 12-13 trips. Any body know whats going in with the double tips today do we get it to day or on monday payday


----------



## Macl0w (Jul 19, 2017)

Bunch of cheap fools using uber. What's the worst is uber set the precedent that not tipping is ok. By not having it until a few weeks ago. There isMuch better tips on lyft percentage wise which on why I favor lyft rides


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Macl0w said:


> Bunch of cheap fools using uber. What's the worst is uber set the precedent that not tipping is ok. By not having it until a few weeks ago. There isMuch better tips on lyft percentage wise which on why I favor lyft rides


Yea now they see the tip option the same as tipping a cashier


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

it might take quite a while for the non-tipping culture of Uber to become a welcomed tipping culture by the riders... i have already had a couple riders say "i've got your tip in the app" .. i'm still waiting for those tips ....


----------



## mjhawk (May 13, 2016)

So far in 3 weeks I've made $23 from tips. Much better then the $7 I got before in app tipping for the 19 previous weeks... I'm pleased


----------



## Tony76 (Oct 2, 2016)

Uber passengers are some of the stingiest and miserly people on the planet. They are ungrateful thugs who typify today's selfish society. Case in point: due to heavy rain and rush hour traffic, it took me nearly an hour to complete a 6 mile trip; the pax also kept on insisting that I take her "shortcut" route, which I did. Once we reached her destination, the lady gets out and doesn't even thank me for putting up and complying with her bs for that long hour.


----------

